# Gt5000 V.s. Dgt6000



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Just moved recently and my ole' LT4000 is hanging in but the acreage demands more tractor! So I am looking at the GT5000 and the DGT6000. I have 2 acres of open but fairly rough land on a good slope. It was pasture land until about 4 years ago so it is pretty rough. 

Aside from the cost difference is the DGT worth it? The big differences seem to be (over the GT5000):
1. 27 horse VS 25
2. 54" deck VS 48"
3. 24" rear VS 23"
4. Tach! (I got to admit the gadget factor gets me on this one : ) 
5. Sliding seat 

With an upcoming weekend sale the difference will be about $200. 
Seems like a no brainer call - but I was interested in your feedback. 

I plan to keep my 12.5 horse lt4000 for use as a trim mower and back up duty. It is certainly the little tractor that can.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome klein444*

They are both great tractors and both will do the job with no problem. The 54" deck will let you finish cutting faster and gadget factor is nice. But if its only $200. difference i say go for the DGT6000.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

As a GT5K owner, I would opt for the DGT6000 as well if I could swing the extra $200 --- sounds like it is well worth it! WELCOME to the forum and I hope this opinion helps! GREAT MACHINES!

Andy
:homereat:


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Would you get SEARS 3 year extended warr..*

I was thinking that the extra 6" will help out. Do the math and that adds up pretty quickly. I had heard about problems with the 50" decks, however, the 54" seems to be doing ok so far in reviews. 

What is your thoughts on the 3 year extended warranty? Worth the extra $

john


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That hard to say cause the way i understand it is your paying for one more year because you get two years. But i also hear that if you do get it they come to your house and work on it if it needs it. So its up to you if you think you need it and don't want to have to hall it if you ll need warranty work then it for you.


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

When I bought my lt2000 here is how the extended warranty was explained to me. Yes you get one extra year in terms of time, but there are little features you get along with it. If after 30 days the thing needs a repair they come and fix it but you pay a $25(within 30 days its free) visit fee, and sears covers the cost of the parts and repair labor. With the extended deal you pay nothing for 3 years, no matter how many visits. Also with the extended warranty they come out periodically and give the thing a tune up(once a year i think), i even think that included belts. I didn't go for it. For $16 bucks i can rent a uhaul trailer and take it to them which im willing to do for times i might need them to do something i can't. I opted out of the warranty. that help?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

For $200 it's definetly a no brainer....go fo the DGT6000.


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER (Jun 11, 2004)

Needless to same from my handle, I would steer you towards the DGT6000! 

Both tractors will definately get the job done for you but for the added $200, like you said it is a no-brainer. Glad to hear that you are getting the 54" deck. I did not and wish that I did because of the constant clogging( even when we have not had rain for 6 days!) and holding grass on the top.

From what I have heard the 54" is taller, has a larger discharge chute and a flatter on the top which would eliminate the problems that I discribed above. In defense of the deck, though, we have field grass and I believe that Sears used to have blades just for that purpose. Does anybody know who would make some for my deck that I could get?

As to the 3 year - I got it. Not only because of the free service calls, but because of the fact that if I cancel it the day before the third year starts, I will get the money back even if I have used it during the 2 year period. That to me was also a no-brainer.

Good luck with your purchasing decision!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome DGT6000_OWNER:friends: Glad to see another DGT6000 owner on the board.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Have delivered assembled or unassembled??*

thanks alot for the input - Sounds like the 6000. 

Extended warranty - I did not know about the annual tune up and the cancellation prior to third year refund aspect - I'll definitely consider it more based on those two points.

What I can't decide is:
- Have delivered assembled
- Have delivered unassembled and do it myself. 

I'm an old gear head from the muscle car days so I think I would enjoy the assembly - chance to bond with the tractor and satisfaction of doing it myself. 

What are your thoughts??

john


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

All you should have to do if you have it delivered unassembled is put the Steering wheel on and level the deck not hard at all. And make sure you have oil in it.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks! I am working on my older Craftsman today and I looked through the owners manual at assembly instructions for it. basically Wheel, seat battery and deck. Sounds like fun. Interesting that it spoke about adding acid to the battery and testing acid levels before using - kinda tells its age a little. 

Now to figure out the problem with my old tractor ...


----------



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

*seat*

just got my dgt6000 has any body had trouble with seat.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

When you say trouble do you mean seat adjustment, part fitting, size? Just trying to help understand your problem, James.

And of course, <h1>Welcome to Tractorforum, James!</h1>

Let us know!
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: seat*



> _Originally posted by james huff _
> *just got my dgt6000 has any body had trouble with seat. *


Welcome James
I understand the GT6000 seat is similar to an automotive with its slides.

Where is wharrison?


----------



## james huff (Jun 12, 2004)

just found out my seat is missing parts to it thanks any way.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by james huff _
> *just found out my seat is missing parts to it thanks any way. *


First off let me say Welcome to tractorforum:friends: hope you enjoy the site. What parts are you missing:question: Did you buy it in the crate and when you went to put the seat on parts were missing:question: Or did they put it together and forget to put some of the parts on:question: I hope you get the parts you need you have a great tractor there.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Stopped by Sears and stopped by the tractors and only found the GT5k series. The sales guy said that they got about a dozen in at the beginning of the season and they were gone in a week. Since then, they have to place an order and wait - varying lengthof time. Anyway, if I went with the 54" OR the 48" I'd have a $200 project tied up in a refurb job on the shed. That alone has me thinking more about keeping the old GT 18/ 42. Nineteen years ans still ticking.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ironhat _
> * Anyway, if I went with the 54" OR the 48" I'd have a $200 project tied up in a refurb job on the shed. That alone has me thinking more about keeping the old GT 18/ 42. Nineteen years ans still ticking.
> Later,
> Chiz *



Funny....When I built my shed, my wife asked,"why are you making the door so wide?" I said "Well, I don't know how wide the deck on the NEXT tractor will be" 

I said "You always have to be ready for the nNEXT tractor" 
I of corse got "The Look"


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I heard you cant put chains on the 6000 because the tire clearance on the 24"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you get a set of these and fill them with washer fluid you won't need chains

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=10723>


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Argee, where can I get a set of those?

I saw in the owner's manual that you cannot use chains with the deck on.

SnowMower.

A DGT6K owner and darn happy so far.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Argee, where can I get a set of those?
> 
> I saw in the owner's manual that you cannot use chains with the deck on.
> ...


They are manufactured by Carslile...You probably have a local tire dealer that sells that brand....If you do decide on the Strykers make sure you maintain your tractors recommended tire pressure...as to much pressure will allow them to spin...


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

washer fluid ? wont that eat the tire?
do they make them in the 24" x 12" x12" stryker?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *washer fluid ? wont that eat the tire?
> do they make them in the 24" x 12" x12" stryker? *


No...its diluted alcohol and water


----------

